# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Simbolet, forca terheqese, misteri ne Univers

## La_Lune

Simbolet
Forca terheqese
Misteri


Keto fjale jane te njohura nga te gjithe ne,a mendoni se vertet te gjitha simbolet,veprimet,fjalet te cilat perdoren anembane botes jane pa asnje qellim?!

Eksperimentet me poshte jane per ta vertetuar nje pyetje te tille.

Fusni ne nje kavanoz me etikete me nje mesazh negative dhe ne nje tjeter kavanoz po te njejte me nje etikete pozitive,brenda te dy kavanozeve mbyllni hermetikisht nje ushqim (oriz,te gatuar ne te njejten kohe dhe me te njejtat kushte tek te dyja),tani duke pare te dy kavanozat shtoni mendime qe kane lidhje me mesazhin ne etikete (thjesht mendoni per mesazhin)
Nese keto mesazhe nuk do kene ndikim mbi te dyja kavanozat,atehere gjendja e orizit pas eksperimentit s'do te kete ndryshuar tek te dyja.

Por nese mesazhi ndikoi tek orizi ne kavanoz atehere kjo do te thote se gjendja e tij do kete ndryshuar.







...fuqia e te menduarit,fjaleve dhe qellimit,etj...

Tani mendoni sikur kavanozi i mbyllur hermetikisht te jete universi (i mbyllur hermetikisht ne hapesire)ndersa ne te jemi orizi i konsumueshem,po njerezit e tjere qe rrethojne Token?

Ne jemi konsumi i Tokes,trupi jone perbehet prej 65% te ujit.



Pra si perfundim ne jemi faktor ne univers,me mendimet,veprimet,qellimet tona,nese ne jemi pozitiv edhe ato cka na rrethojne do ndikohet po pozitivisht nga ne,ne teresi Universi.Sic ndikojme ne me enegjine tone pozitive apo negative tek dikush edhe ai po me qellimet (gjithcka) e tij pozitive apo negative karshi nesh,tek ne do ndikojne ne baze te qellimit qe ai percjell,energji pozitive apo negative.

Pra jemi faktor,shume simbole duke filluar nga me e thjeshta ndikojne tek ne si pozitivish dhe negativisht.
Mendoni sikur nje milion njerez jane duke pare nje emision ne tv ne te njejtin moment,dhe ne te njejten kohe te mendojne te njejten gje..imagjinoni mesazhin ne kavanoz (toke)?!

mendimi + mesazh = magnetizem

magnetizmi eshte forme vale,valet jane frekuenca,specifika e ajrit (krijimi i saj) e ka lejuar frekuencen te levizi ne lidhje me vleren e saj.

What goes around,comes around.

----------


## Ter-minator

hmmmm... sa mire do ishte sikur ti dinin dhe ti perfeksiononin keto teknika ne lashtesi\mesjete se kushedi sa do tju konservoheshe mishi dhe ushqimet pa pasur nevoje per frigorifer.

p.s. patetik..

----------


## La_Lune

Tani nese keni arritur te kuptoni mesazhin e pare te temes mund te kuptoni dhe arsyen e shume mesazheve te cilat gjenden ne shume produkte,apo reklama neper mediat e ndryshme,rastesisht apo pa kurfare qellimi?!...  :xx:

----------


## La_Lune

Merr me mend se cili eshte mesazhi qe po jepet brenda kavanozit qe supozohet te jete Toka?! 

Jemi apo jo faktor i demshem apo i favorshem ne per token ku jetojme?!
Zgjedhja eshte e jotja.




Eshte dhe nje kavanoz tjeter i cili jo vetem qe permban mesazhe brenda por ne te mund te printohen mesazhe edhe jashte tij (etiketa,apo qellimi per te imponuar nje ide..e mire apo e keq deri ne shkaterrimin e tij)Cila eshte?!

*Mendja*



vazhdon..

----------


## La_Lune

Zemra,tjeter shishe e hedhur ne det,mesazhet e saj jane zakonet apo natyra e saj,

----------


## Apollyon

Budha thonte se nese neve arrijm te perdorim trurin tone te gjithin, atehere mrekullite do i benim vete ne . Ndoshta eshte e vertete kjo. Mendimet tona i bejn gjerat te ndryshojn rreth nesh.. Kot ska dal fjala "mendo pozitivisht" .

Teme shum e bukur.

----------


## La_Lune

> Budha thonte se nese neve arrijm te perdorim trurin tone te gjithin, atehere mrekullite do i benim vete ne . Ndoshta eshte e vertete kjo. Mendimet tona i bejn gjerat te ndryshojn rreth nesh.. Kot ska dal fjala "mendo pozitivisht" .
> 
> Teme shum e bukur.


Ne flasim per mendjen,por a mundet nje motor i projektuar per makine te japi 100%?!
Kjo eshte nje "meshire" ndoshta per njerezimin mosperdorimi i mendjes 100%,imagjinoj sesi do e shfrytezonin ne demin e tyre.
Megjithate une mendoj se pjesa tjeter e mendjes do na duhet per diku tjeter.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ne flasim per mendjen,por a mundet nje motor i projektuar per makine te japi 100%?!
> Kjo eshte nje "meshire" ndoshta per njerezimin mosperdorimi i mendjes 100%,imagjinoj sesi do e shfrytezonin ne demin e tyre.
> Megjithate une mendoj se pjesa tjeter e mendjes do na duhet per diku tjeter.


Nese do arrinim te perdornim trurin 100% , e sigurte qe ne do vet-shkaterroheshim me shpejtesine e drites. Eshte nje arsye qe neve nuk e perdorim trurin te gjithin, sepse njeriu eshte i lig ne ADN sado i mire hiqet. Po mosperdorimi i trurit 100% verteton qe ka zot, i cili na ruan edhe nga "vetvrasja", na ka dhen aq mend sa kemi nevoje te mbijetojme, sepse ai e di ca lloj specie ka krijuar. Pak % me teper perdorte Einstein edhe na nxori bomben atomike.. imagjinoje me 100% !

----------


## La_Lune

Good point! :Lulja3: 

Prandaj gjithnje kam dyshuar qe simbolet nuk jane rastesi ne sistemin ku ne jetojme.Vete ajo cka po na rrethon po na mbyt si menderisht,shpirterisht,fizikisht...zymtesia e qytetit,produktet te cilat ne ushqehemi (omgj),ku do mund te arrije te "mendoje pozitivisht" apo te veproje?!Materia eshte ne plan te pare ndersa shpirti eshte lene ne plan te dyte.Por kjo s'te ndihmon ne boten tjeter,ku materia do marri "forme" nga shpirti jone.

Ndoshta ne vijim pasi do shpjegoj mbi valet dhe si perhapet mendimi (mesazhi)dhe ate cfare na rrethon do mund te hyj ne teme edhe mbi simbolet masonike..

----------


## xfiles

po pres me padurim fundin e kesaj teme,
nuk dua te shprehem para kohe.

----------


## La_Lune

Jetojme ne nje univers i cili rrethohet me vale,cdo vale ka frekuencen dhe formen e vete.

Keto jane dy komponentet kryesore qe karakterizojne *valen*.

*Forma dhe Frekuenca*.

Te dyja bashke si forma si frekuenca na ndihmojne te llogarisim *vleren* e kesaj vale.

Pse?!

vijon...

----------


## La_Lune

*Veshtrimi* 

(....sa do doja te kishte vend dhe per disa citare apo kendveshtime fetare..)

Gjithcka qe ne shohim jane vale (rryma)..
Cdo ngjyre qe ne shohim ka valen dhe vleren e saj.

Cdo gje qe ne shohim ka forme.
Cdo forme ka valen dhe vleren e saj gjithashtu.

Syri ka nje karakteristike  :buzeqeshje: 
E dini kush eshte?!

Eshte aftesia te lexoj disa lloje valesh,dhe mbasi ti lexoj,t'ja transferoj trurit.

*Syri eshte Transformator!!* 

Poli paresor eshte i lidhura me ambientin natyror,veshtrimi.
ndersa Poli dytesor eshte i lidhur me trurin,nepermjet nervave optik.

Syri merr nepermjet polit te tij paresor nje vlere te vales,per ta transformuar ate dhe me pas ta leshoj tek poli senkondar por kete rradhe ne nje vlere tjeter vale te cilin truri ka mundesi ta perkthej.

*= LEXIMI*

Tani imagjinoni qe pamja eshte lexim.
Nje lexim i cili eshte me biliona apo .... (ku di une)tipe valesh qe levizin ne hapesire....

(Sa e kam lodhur trurin te shpreh kete piktureeeee,pikenisja numrat qe binin (une e quaj caktimi)



Realiteti i vertete?!

Matrix!?

----------


## La_Lune

Pyetja "E kush do donte ti fuste duart ne ate realitet,te kishte mundesi ta ndryshonte?" 

Pergjigja: *"Ata"* nepermjet "AbraKadabra"  :buzeqeshje: 

vjion mbi ndegjimin...

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Nese do arrinim te perdornim trurin 100% , e sigurte qe ne do vet-shkaterroheshim me shpejtesine e drites. Eshte nje arsye qe neve nuk e perdorim trurin te gjithin, sepse njeriu eshte i lig ne ADN sado i mire hiqet. Po mosperdorimi i trurit 100% verteton qe ka zot, i cili na ruan edhe nga "vetvrasja", na ka dhen aq mend sa kemi nevoje te mbijetojme, sepse ai e di ca lloj specie ka krijuar. Pak % me teper perdorte Einstein edhe na nxori bomben atomike.. imagjinoje me 100% !




ku e di, ti qe nese perdoret truri 100%, s'do perdorej per gjera te mira, mos e merr shembull ajnshtajnin, nuk esht rast per justifikim, se tani ne bote  ka shume bomba atomike, po ka edhe raketa anti boma atomike , qe i shkaterron ne ajr...
shnet quni

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Ne flasim per mendjen,por a mundet nje motor i projektuar per makine te japi 100%?!
> Kjo eshte nje "meshire" ndoshta per njerezimin mosperdorimi i mendjes 100%,imagjinoj sesi do e shfrytezonin ne demin e tyre.
> Megjithate une mendoj se pjesa tjeter e mendjes do na duhet per diku tjeter.


per cfar 'pjese 'jeter predikon ti bre..... ku ne sot krejt ama krejt edhe fmmite e din, qe truri, perdoret ne te gjtiha sferat shkencore edhe nga ato em minotomiket..... etera eshte nje proces,.... shiko sot, se si behen sxperimente me shpez, ku ua fusin virusin e kancerit dhe ato arrijne ta sherojne vet natyrshem,...

----------


## Milkway

> Nese do arrinim te perdornim trurin 100% , e sigurte qe ne do vet-shkaterroheshim me shpejtesine e drites. Eshte nje arsye qe neve nuk e perdorim trurin te gjithin, sepse njeriu eshte i lig ne ADN sado i mire hiqet. Po mosperdorimi i trurit 100% verteton qe ka zot, i cili na ruan edhe nga "vetvrasja", na ka dhen aq mend sa kemi nevoje te mbijetojme, sepse ai e di ca lloj specie ka krijuar. Pak % me teper perdorte Einstein edhe na nxori bomben atomike.. imagjinoje me 100% !


Nuk ma merr mendja qe shfrytezimi 100% i trurit do sillte zhdukjen tone , por kjo varet nga mendimi yne .

----------


## dardajan

Brava la lune ke filluar te kuptosh thelbin e jetes ne univers dhe menyren si ajo vepron  nuk je shum larg nga  zbulimi i finales por as shum afer dhe une tani per tani nuk mund tju sugjeroj ate qe di , por jam i sigurte se po te vazhdoni te studioni ne kete drejtim do ta gjeni vete skajin tjeter te jetes.
Suksese per temen megjithse eshte pak abstrakte sic e shpiegoni ju dhe per dike qe nuk ka pike njohurie ne kete drejtim postimet e tua jane dicka pa vlere dhe te pakuptimta, mundohu te japash pak me gjate dhe te shtjelluar  idene tuaj qe te jete e kuptueshme edhe per nje qe lexon per here te pare keto gjera.
E di qe kjo kerkon shum kohe dhe perkushtim.
ciao.

----------


## La_Lune

*Degjimi*

Gjithcka qe ne degjojme jane vale.
Cdo tingull ka noten e vete dhe cdo note ka valen dhe vleren e saj.

Cdo tingull qe ne degjojme ka tonin e vete.
Dhe cdo tone ka valen dhe vleren e tij.

Pra nje *tingull* eshte *nje vale*.

*Veshi eshte nje transformator!!* 



Poli i tij primar eshte i lidhur me natyren e tij,i cili eshte degjimi.
ndersa poli tjeter eshte i lidhur me trurin nepermjet nervave te te degjuarit.

Pra dhe veshi nepermjet polit te tij paresor kap vleren e nje vale dhe e transformon ate duke e kaluar tek poli dytesor por kete rradhe ne nje vlere tjeter vale te cilen truri ka mundesi ta perkthej.

*= Lexim*

Imagjinoni tani qe tingulli eshte nje lexim..
,lexim i cili ne formen e tij fillestare qe ishte biliona vale duke lundruar ne hapesire.

Ky eshte degjimi.....= lexim valesh.

P.s Mos harroni se ku keto vale po shkojne...(ne tru,ne ate kavanozin e mbyllur)

----------


## xfiles

Si perfundim po kerkon ta nxjerresh muhabetin tek Sacred Geometry(Cymatics) dhe se si Evil Masons kushtezojne realitetin nepermjet tyre.

----------


## La_Lune

> Si perfundim po kerkon ta nxjerresh muhabetin tek Sacred Geometry(Cymatics) dhe se si Evil Masons kushtezojne realitetin nepermjet tyre.


Je i paduruar.
Ajo eshte nje pike ku mund te kene diskutim,por une tani per tani,mbas ketij postimi,do hidhja pyetjen:









vijon... :buzeqeshje:

----------

